# Question sur Twitter pour iPad



## esales (4 Septembre 2010)

La version iPad de l'application officielle de Twitter est sortie récemment.
Je l'ai installé sur mon iPad et iPhone.
Je trouve l'application iPad excellente. Alors qu'auparavant, j'utilisais Echofon pour sa synchro iPad / iPhone / Mac, j'avais laissé tombé cette dernière pour Twitterrific qui avait pour moi l'interface la plus esthétique.

Depuis, l'appli officielle de Twitter est sortie. Je la trouve excellente, mais un petit détail dans son ergonomie me dérange. 
Lorsqu'on lance l'application, elle rafraichi les twitt, mais le positionnement du listing ne change pas. Dans les autres applications, on a le choix entre le positionnement du listing sur le premier twitt non lu ou sur le twitt le plus récent.
Ici, dans l'appli officielle, rien de tout ça. Le positionnement reste là où on l'avait précédemment.

Donc ma question, existe-t-il une option, une façon de faire permettant au listing de se postionner de manière automatique lors du lancement de l'appli sur le premier Twitt non lu ou est-ce un oubli dans l'application.
Je précise que ce problème existe aussi bien sur la version iPhone qu'iPad.


----------



## NoxDiurna (7 Septembre 2010)

Ce sui est terriblement frustrant dans cette version de Twitter sur iPad est peut être quelques lacunes de transparence. Je ne sais toujours pas comment sauvegarder les recherches ou effacer un twit. En attendant la prochaine version, je crois retourner ver d'autres logiciels qui sont certes un peu moins esthétiques et un peu moins rapides mais qui remplissent leur part de marché.


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Septembre 2010)

Pas d'option, en revanche petite astuce : si tu appuies tout en haut de l'iPad (sur la barre avec l'heure, l'état de la batterie, etc), ça t'amènes au début du listing, tout en haut de la liste des tweets.

Catte astuce marche dans toutes les applis ou presque (et sur iPhone)


----------

